
Barnacle Ventures - ericzawo
https://barnacle.vc/
======
Fundraising_R
I absolutely love this. If this is real - if there are investors who feel
comfortable saying this out loud instead of claiming that they are "hands on"
I want to have you on my podcast. We have to talk. And then I'll buy the hat.
Definitely.

~~~
Fundraising_R
(If the authors of this beauty are reading this, please respond to
konstantin@makeit-studio.com)))

